# INCHEON | Hoban Summit Songdo | 162m x 10 | 532ft x 10 | 49 fl x 10 | T/O



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hoban Summit Songdo, Yeonsu-gu, Incheon, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2019-2022

49 Fl: x5













http://www.hobansummit-sd.co.kr/apt/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

바니이모의 갬성 임장기 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Kakao Maps


----------

